# Nikrothal 80 wire



## kev mac (16/9/15)

*Has anyone used this wire, I'd never known of it and bought some 30g from 3fvape. I'm using it w/ t.c. and I'm pleased with the results so far.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/9/15)

Never used it, but here's some info (source: http://kanthal.com/en/products/material-datasheets/strip/nikrothal-80/):

Nikrothal 80 is an austenitic nickel-chromium alloy (NiCr alloy) for use at temperatures up to 1200°C (2190°F). The alloy is characterized by high resistivity, good oxidation resistance and very good form stability. Nikrothal 80 has good ductility after use and excellent weldability. It has good corrosion resistance except in sulphur containing atmospheres and certain controlled atmospheres. Nikrothal 80 has a lower Ct factor than the other Nikrothal alloys. Typical applications for Nikrothal 80 are as braking resistors and as electrical heating elements in industrial furnaces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (16/9/15)

johan said:


> Never used it, but here's some info (source: http://kanthal.com/en/products/material-datasheets/strip/nikrothal-80/):
> 
> Nikrothal 80 is an austenitic nickel-chromium alloy (NiCr alloy) for use at temperatures up to 1200°C (2190°F). The alloy is characterized by high resistivity, good oxidation resistance and very good form stability. Nikrothal 80 has good ductility after use and excellent weldability. It has good corrosion resistance except in sulphur containing atmospheres and certain controlled atmospheres. Nikrothal 80 has a lower Ct factor than the other Nikrothal alloys. Typical applications for Nikrothal 80 are as braking resistors and as electrical heating elements in industrial furnaces.


Thanks @johan I've only done one build on t.c. w/ this but so far so good.


----------



## johan (16/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Thanks @johan I've only done one build on t.c. w/ this but so far so good.



I'm no metallurgist at all, but it seems to me, by just looking at its properties, that it should last much longer than ordinary Kanthal A1 before you need to replace the coil. Would be interesting to know your practical experience after some time regarding the longevity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (17/9/15)

I have a spool of Nikrothal 80 ribbon wire and it works like a dream with my Tiger Coils and Vapes well too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (17/9/15)

Recently bought a few of these coils.didnt know tc worked with them.






actually a fused staged clapton,supplier ran out of inserts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (17/9/15)

johan said:


> I'm no metallurgist at all, but it seems to me, by just looking at its properties, that it should last much longer than ordinary Kanthal A1 before you need to replace the coil. Would be interesting to know your practical experience after some time regarding the longevity.


We'll let you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (17/9/15)

l


Necris said:


> Recently bought a few of these coils.didnt know tc worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just started using this wire but it seems fine w/ T.C.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/16)

This Nikrothal 80 stuff has me totally confused. Is it a temp sensing wire or not? I can't find much info on it but what I have found is that folks are saying it's the same as Nichrome 80, just a different name. As far as I can tell Nichrome 80 is not a temp sensing wire but an alternative to Kanthal.

I've just built a 6 wrap parallel coil with this stuff (26g), my Reuleaux reads the coil at 0.04 ohms, if I pulse it a bit the resistance rises to 0.12 ohm and drops back to 0.04 when it cools, this tells me that I need to be running this coil in TCR mode, if so does anyone have an idea what the TCR value is for this wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (26/1/16)

as i understand it it does not work for TC due to higher iron and carbon content,certainly not the alien and clapton builds

*Nikrothal *

Nickel (Ni) Chromium (Cr) Silicon (Si) Iron (Fe) and trace amounts of carbon (C)

*Nichrome 80*
NiCrA – Ni (80%) and Cr (20%)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This Nikrothal 80 stuff has me totally confused. Is it a temp sensing wire or not? I can't find much info on it but what I have found is that folks are saying it's the same as Nichrome 80, just a different name. As far as I can tell Nichrome 80 is not a temp sensing wire but an alternative to Kanthal.
> 
> I've just built a 6 wrap parallel coil with this stuff (26g), my Reuleaux reads the coil at 0.04 ohms, if I pulse it a bit the resistance rises to 0.12 ohm and drops back to 0.04 when it cools, this tells me that I need to be running this coil in TCR mode, if so does anyone have an idea what the TCR value is for this wire?
> 
> ...


I have used this wire in temp mode and I found it to be a lot like twisted Kanthal w/ Ni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeB786 (27/1/16)

Guys on the vtc mini when put in temp mode it reverts back to wattage any advice on this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/1/16)

@MoeB786 , it just means it's a 'clever' mod. It will likely switch back to Power mode as it detects virtually no change in resistance when fired. This wire's TCR properties is similar to Kanthal and is not intended for TC. 
Nicrothal-80 is simply a different product/Trademark name from KANTHAL (the company, not the wire) for Nichrome-80 wire as @johan indicated earlier.

The properties of the wire resistivity hardly changes in the spectrum from 100-300 degrees C, which is what most TC mods support.
http://kanthal.com/en/products/mate...eating-wire-and-resistance-wire/nikrothal-80/
almost similar to Kanthal which is virtually none :
http://kanthal.com/en/products/mate...heating-wire-and-resistance-wire/kanthal-a-1/

So, unlike Nickel, NiFe, Titanium and Stainless Steel wire, Kanthal and Nicrothal have a rather flat curve for it's TCR rating, as the resistance hardly changes as it heats up. I can only assume it's due to the Chrome part of both these alloys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/16)

Thanks for your input guys. I think I'm just going to chuck this stuff in the bin, I am getting changes in resistance with this wire which is not supposed to happen if it shares characteristics with Kanthal, I'm guessing that the wire wrapped on this reel is not Nikrothal 80 but rather some form of Nickel.

I don't know if this means anything but I've just taken 1m of this wire and measured the resistance:
Room temperature 1m = *0.64* ohms
Fired at 40W for 5 seconds it hits* 2.01* ohms
Right after firing it then almost instantly returns to its original resistance of 0.64 ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for your input guys. I think I'm just going to chuck this stuff in the bin, I am getting changes in resistance with this wire which is not supposed to happen if it shares characteristics with Kanthal, I'm guessing that the wire wrapped on this reel is not Nikrothal 80 but rather some form of Nickel.
> 
> I don't know if this means anything but I've just taken 1m of this wire and measured the resistance:
> Room temperature 1m = *0.64* ohms
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

